# Difficulties logging in



## Will1985 (17 Jun 2008)

...yesterday evening from 6. I could enter my login details and it would come up with the splash page saying "Thank you for logging in", but then it would return me to the previous page and not recognise the login.

Is it me?!?


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2008)

Hi Will,

Have you tried clearing your cookies using the link on this page?:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=cookie&match=all&titlesonly=0

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

